
Men resist green behavior as unmanly - anigbrowl
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/men-resist-green-behavior-as-unmanly/
======
matt_the_bass
Wow! That surprises me. I'm a guy and I actively think about the environment.
But ive never been concerned about appearing unmanly because of this.

I think most of my guy friends are similar. Based on this, I question the
robustness of the survey. I know my friends and I are a small sample size. But
the article referenced a small study size too.

